# Insane In the Membrane PURPLE #3



## N2TORTS (Feb 20, 2016)

Well.....since 2010 and Hypos' Hatched the One and Only ....well make it 3 now
Purple Redfoot....


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2016)

Woohoo, so pretty. Can't wait to see it out. Congrats.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweet. A purple tortiose.


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 21, 2016)

you need to post side by sides of both the ones you have lol do you still have purp man? this one looks like it might be more purple then the purp man


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> you need to post side by sides of both the ones you have lol do you still have purp man? this one looks like it might be more purple then the purp man


David ...I don't have Purple man anymore....this one might be a keeper.
I do have pics though .....not sure this guy is quite as solid coloring ,but nonetheless a very interesting hatch. We shall compare when this one is out of the egg.


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 21, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> David ...I don't have Purple man anymore....this one might be a keeper.
> I do have pics though .....not sure this guy is quite as solid coloring ,but nonetheless a very interesting hatch. We shall compare when this one is out of the egg.



keep us up to date! im sure purp man got a good home. do you think it's possible if you had multi purps to produce a purple skinned redfoots on a steady bases like you are doing with the hypos?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> keep us up to date! im sure purp man got a good home. do you think it's possible if you had multi purps to produce a purple skinned redfoots on a steady bases like you are doing with the hypos?


I'm sure one could down the road if taken 2 of these unique recessive (like the Hypo) gene codes and breed for that gene. I know it shows in both of the females hatchlings , but only one female truly produces these almost solid purple babies, and rare at that . The odd thing is it's the same female who produces the super bright orange babies. We could get technical of why this happens ....but I'll keep it very simple here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 22, 2016)

Purple is my favorite color, well, lavender actually, the same color as that baby, is that the one you're sending me?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 23, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Purple is my favorite color, well, lavender actually, the same color as that baby, is that the one you're sending me?


Send ....? You going to pick one up ...when " Down West" <~~~~~~Heh


----------



## christinaland128 (Feb 23, 2016)

OMGoooooDeeeeee! <3


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll be down there, you just wait....


----------



## Onidara (Feb 24, 2016)

I love that one man, great coloring on it.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry, but that color makes him look dead or atleast very cold.


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 1, 2016)

Picture update out of shell, please?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 1, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> Picture update out of shell, please?


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 1, 2016)

Aww, beautiful baby!!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 1, 2016)

Will they stay this color? It sure would be cool


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 2, 2016)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Will they stay this color? It sure would be cool


Yes ......the first one hatched out back in 2013 and now resides in Germany. Here is a few day's old shot and then about 1.5 year later.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm German you know, he could have been a German US citizen....Just beautiful......


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 4, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm German you know, he could have been a German US citizen....Just beautiful......



Lol


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 14, 2016)

So cool.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 31, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Sorry, but that color makes him look dead or atleast very cold.



I'm dying with laughter! 
JD, Jacqui has just handed you the sales line of the century...instead of The Walking Dead, you could offer these purple monsters as The Crawling Dead!
I'll take a 5% commission please....


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2016)

cdmay said:


> I'm dying with laughter!
> JD, Jacqui has just handed you the sales line of the century...instead of The Walking Dead, you could offer these purple monsters as The Crawling Dead!
> I'll take a 5% commission please....


LOL!!!! You are so clever!


----------



## cdmay (Mar 31, 2016)

Joking aside, I have my doubts about these purple/lavender colored hatchlings being hypomelanistic.
Could they be T-negative, or T-positive albinos?
The T stands for tyrosinase which is an enzyme that plays a part in the expression of melanin.

JD, have you shown these animals to any of the ball python, blood python or corn snake breeders (nerds) who are familiar with such things?


----------



## juli11 (Mar 31, 2016)

So somebody from Germany bought this redfoot? And now it stays here?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2016)

juli11 said:


> So somebody from Germany bought this redfoot? And now it stays here?


yuppers ....Or shall I say ....."Ya Vole"....


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 31, 2016)

cdmay said:


> Joking aside, I have my doubts about these purple/lavender colored hatchlings being hypomelanistic.
> Could they be T-negative, or T-positive albinos?
> The T stands for tyrosinase which is an enzyme that plays a part in the expression of melanin.
> 
> JD, have you shown these animals to any of the ball python, blood python or corn snake breeders (nerds) who are familiar with such things?


Carl.....I believe your right! Most likely a result in a combination of T- albino x Hypermelanistic and or 
Anerythristic (one that does not produce red color) or Axanthic (One that lacks Red - yellow or both) gene coding, due to I see it in both females in different forms on the hatchlings'. Although only one female has produced 3 babies like this since 2010. But I was keeping it simple_*.*_


----------



## juli11 (Apr 1, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> yuppers ....Or shall I say ....."Ya Vole"....



Interesting interesting.. 
Do you mean " Ja woll"??


----------

